# jQuery: Div innerhalb einer Variablen speichern und an einem anderen Div anhängen



## stockhausen (26. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich arbeite mich erst seit heute in jQuery ein und bin auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen.

Ich habe ein Link erstellt. Wenn ich auf den Link klicke, sollte der Div mit der ID "myForm" an dem Div mit der ID "myDiv" angehägt werden.

Bsp.: Wenn ich 5x auf den Link klicke, sollte der Div mit der ID "myDiv" um 5 Divs mit der ID "MyForm" erweitert werden.

Ich habe versucht den Div mit der ID "myForm" folgendermaßen innerhalb einer Variablen zu sichern.
var html = $("#myForm");

Das Ganze funktioniert so nicht!

Was mache ich hier falsch?

Grüße,
Michael



```
<html>                                                                  
 <head>                                                                  
 <script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.4.2.js"></script>          
 <script type="text/javascript">                                         
   $(document).ready(function(){
		$("#myForm").hide();				
		$("#myButton").click(function(){
			var html = "test<br/>";
			// var html = $("#myForm");
			$("#myDiv").append(html);
		});	
	});                                   
 </script>                                                               
 </head>                                                                 
 <body>                                                                  
	
	<a href="#" id="myButton">add</a>
	<div id="myForm">
		<input name="myInput1">myInput1</input>
	</div>
	<div id="myDiv"></div>
	
 </body>                                                                 
 </html>
```


----------



## Quaese (26. August 2010)

Hi,

versuch es mal mit der Methode clone.

```
var html = $("#myForm").clone(true);
```
Allerdings hast du nach fünfmaligem Drücken die ID mehr als einmal im Dokument, was der Forderung nach Eindeutigkeit einer ID widerspricht. Du solltest also die IDs beim Clonen noch ändern.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## stockhausen (27. August 2010)

Danke Quaese!


----------

